
Account Switching: Now Available on Instagram - uptown
http://blog.instagram.com/post/138938416772/160208-accountswitching
======
tedmiston
It will be interesting to see if the post "queue" persists across switching
accounts. (Many users achieve it by posting in airplane mode to the let the
upload fail, then they can make the post later at anytime with the same edits
and text by clicking the retry button.) However, logging out of the app today
erases the queue, and it is not an officially documented or supported feature.

